# Camera Recommendations



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm in the market for a new digital camera and I'm currious, does anybody have any recommendations for cameras keeping aquascaping photography in mind. I'm not looking for some rediculously expensive camera and this will not be its only purpose but I'd still like to hear what everyone has to say. Also are there any features I should really look for when looking at cameras for photographing aquariums.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

I just bought a Canon A530. It's my first digital camera after using 35mm SLR. I'm impressed with the results so far and I'd recommend it. 

I think most digital cameras have all the options these days but you'll want a camera that allows you a manual mode where you can select film speed, aperature, and shutterspeed. Maybe that goes without saying but it can't hurt. I really like the macro mode my camera has so that's something to look for. Also, this is coming from my experience with SLR cameras but a point-and-shoot camera that has a wide aperature range is good since you can get some more artistic use out of it.

If you have the money, go with an SLR though. Nikon D-50 is quite reasonably priced.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree that the macro mode and other manual adjustments are really nice to have for tank photography.
One thing I do look for even if it's a point and shoot type is removable lenses so you can use other ones if you want. I have a Canon Powershot G2 with that option, and it's really nice to have.

Another nice SLR is the Canon Rebel XT. I have the EOS 20D and the Rebel isn't lacking much that that 20D has, but the price is much less.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Anything with manual mode.

Also, if you can afford to wait, do so. The PMA is right around the corner (March 8-11th). New cameras and lenses will be announced (e.g. Canon 40D), which will give you more options and might affect current prices.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I would also suggest the Rebel XT. Price has come down recently (do wait until after PMA, unless you're in real hurry), camera will allow you to use different lenses, shoot RAW and JPEG, and as an SLR, will give you much more flexibility than a point and shoot type.


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

If you are thinking Rebel XT or XTi, please, do yourself a favor and go to a real store and hold one - for many, the grip is way to small to hold.

If you are really want to be able to get good pictures, not only do you need something that can do macros, but being able to move the flash off the camera is priceless.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've heard some pretty bad reports on the XTi. 
My friend has some friends who own a camera shop and they said they've had a ton of them returned because of the photos either being overexposed, underexposed, or just plain lousy. Has anyone else heard that?

We were trying to figure out why the price was only slightly more than the XT considering how many more mp it has, but maybe that's why?


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

*Returned the 400D/Rebel XTi*



JanS said:


> I've heard some pretty bad reports on the XTi.
> My friend has some friends who own a camera shop and they said they've had a ton of them returned because of the photos either being overexposed, underexposed, or just plain lousy. Has anyone else heard that?
> 
> We were trying to figure out why the price was only slightly more than the XT considering how many more mp it has, but maybe that's why?


Recently I bought a Canon "400D/Rebel XTi" to replace my Nikon Coolpix 990.

I discovered that the 400D's lens was no where as sharp as the 990 lens. I guess that could be resolved by buying a very expensive lens.

The 400D's spot focus was not as good as that of the 990. It was a major problem for close-up shots which typically had very shallow depth of field. More often than not, the 400D's close-up shots were off focus for the focus-zone area. Sometimes, the area close to the focus zone was sharper than that inside the focus zone.

I believe that was because the 400D's focus zone is much smaller than that of the 990. By that I mean an individual focus zone covering a much smaller portion of the overall image area when compared with the 990. Thus, during spot focusing, the 990 has more information for focusing than the 400D. Consequently, the 990 is much more likely to have a properly focused close-up shot.

Since the focus zone limitation is something inherent with the camera design, I returned the 400D after trying it for about 10 days.

Hope the information will be useful for people choosing a camera.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the input Bartoli. It is helpful to get first hand experiences from people.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

DSLR vs. point and shoot (P&S) is gonna be different. The P&S camera will have more depth of field due to the smaller sensor. Stop down for a fraction of a stop and you'll solve that easily. 

The reason why the XT and the XTi are at the same price is due to the fact that the XTi is meant to replace the XT so that's why they exist at the same price point.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

well I finally ordered my new camera, thanks for all the recomendations everyone. I ended up doing quite a bit of informed research and I found that the Fuji V10 is probably the best camera for my needs, tons of features and modes, including macro and manual, plus its compact and can fit in my pocket for point an shoot flexibility when I'm out with friends or family. Plus I got an incredible price $187 with free shipping.


----------

